
Microsoft's Answer to Dropbox Comes to the iPhone - carusen
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_skydrive_iphone_app.php
======
JAVagueArgument
I find it amusing that this is "Microsofts answer to Dropbox" when it actually
came out first, just no one used it.

~~~
technoslut
For the past year and a half the problem has been their message, leadership
and being too afraid of letting go of the Windows brand. Both W7 and WP7 are
terrific products and they have as many great engineers as any other company.

Instead of properly promoting their products they have creepy commercials and
concepts of products that don't exist.

